# 1968 Sears Screamer ALL original



## mozelee (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a 1968 Sears Screamer ALL ORIGINAL with the exception of the front tire.  I bought this from the original owner and its in great condition other than needing a good detailing.  The original decal is still somewhat there on chain guard and the paint is good but has the scratches these all have from the brake cable clamps.  Anyone have an idea of value?


----------



## vastingray (Aug 28, 2014)

I sent you a pm


----------



## mozelee (Aug 29, 2014)

yes, sorry, it's not letting me respond


----------

